# HRV switches not working



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I have an older 155 Max with a 5-speed fan. I have noticed that the apparent range of the various speeds does not seem to be all that large although I have not been able to find a reference to the actual cfm airflow. The way I understand it, the remote fan and humidistat controls simply increase the fan speed to maximum.


----------



## windsurfher (Feb 6, 2017)

I wonder why all the switches have power (there is a little light), but when I press them, the fan won't come on?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

windsurfher said:


> I wonder why all the switches have power (there is a little light), but when I press them, the fan won't come on?


Sorry, I can't help you. All we have is a rotary 'clockwork' timer in a bathroom along with a humidistat and toggle switch in the main hall. Are you certain it's not working at all? They don't move a lot of air, especially when you have multiple vents. They're designed for low but constant air movement. Try going on the Lifebreath website. They have downloadable manuals and spec. sheets.


----------



## windsurfher (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got different switches than the manual shows. 

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not understanding the controls you describe, mind you I'm not terrible familiar with HRVs, but the 4 bathrooms and the kitchen should each have their own exhaust fans. Using a HRV for the kitchen exhaust would be a problem with grease and trying to move the volume those locations need through a HRV doesn't make sense. Example, all running at once should be over 400 cfm, wild guess. But 75 to 100 cfm would be minimal times 5.

A HRV is usually sized based upon ventilation needs based upon air leakage tests. That sizing doesn't take into consideration bathroom and kitchen exhaust requirements.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

In my limited experience and if I recall the manual for mine correctly, HRV vents in bathrooms, in lieu of standard bathroom fans, as well as other locations, is a common installation. We also have a vent with a filter in the kitchen but not as a replacement for the range hood - it's simply in the room. HRVs operate as a relatively low flow whole house ventilation system. Switches in bathrooms and remote humidistats, simply kick the blower into high speed to more quickly remove humidity and odours.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a 155 MAX. 

If you are not getting enough airflow open the unit and check the filters inside it that are before the heat exchanger core as they need cleaning. Check the intake and exhaust vents outside for debris or spiders webs etc.

The heat exchanger core should be removed and cleaned if it is very dirty or greasy.

Not sure if you have timers in your controls but they should turn the unit to a higher speed if wired properly.

I have 20/40/60 min timers.

You may have a builders grade/economy model as the Max series is the deluxe series, However I imagine your timers should turn it to a higher speed.

I suspect a airflow problem.


Here is a newer manual for yours.

http://www.lifebreath.com/sites/default/files/products/downloads/69-RNC-Owners 01-26-16.pdf


----------



## windsurfher (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Specifically, none of the switches turn the unit on.... thats the main problem i have.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

When you turn the de-humidistat to ON or lower than the house humidity it should bring it to high speed.

If your motor is seizing up or you got poor airflow then the speed it is using may actually be high but it is not going fast enough for the reasons I mentioned.

Only way to know is to open it up and find out if the motor is stiff and check the airflow/filter/core and fix the kinked pipes. You can suspend them with 4" wide strips of poly vapor barrior plastic/TVEK plastic and make a sling. Then suspend the pipe like a hammock and staple the plastic to the floor joists.

The timers should turn it to high speed unless the circuit board is faulty. I don't know if you have a low speed/continuos low speed function on your main control and then the board shifts it to high with the timers and de-humidistat as I am not familiar with that unit.

If the elec part is beyond your skill set then you need to call a Pro and make SURE he works on them and has experience as lots don't. They are kinda rare.


----------



## windsurfher (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh i see, that helps. I guess the low speed isnt working at all then and the high speed is very restricted.... in the position that it is in this picture the low speed fan should be on and then if I turn the humidistat the high-speed should come on. Hmmm...


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Hard to tell w/o being there.

Lifebreath has been selling them since the mid 1970's and there are dozens of different wall controls and setups over the years.

Mine is 12 years old and looks different than yours. I don't use a continuos low speed. Just high when going to the bathroom or having a shower.

They are EXCELLENT quality units and I have never had to replace a circuit board and have seen them run for 30 yrs with original parts. I suspect you have a airflow problem.


----------



## windsurfher (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I set it to the continuous low speed setting and go downstairs and check and the motor is not running at all, so I don't think it's just the air flow problem? Renters had this house before I bought it so I'm sure it was never serviced properly... I have the day off, I'm going to give it a really good cleaning and see what I can do about the restricted flow. I'll have to add length on to the flex "pipe", to make it around the corners properly?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sometimes you have to squash/reshape it to get into tight spots. But if it is 6" round and you make it into a oval instead of circle and not kink it then it is not so bad.

Not sure how you can add to flex pipe as it has a inner plastic flex pipe with a wire in it. Would have to add a piece of 6" galvanized metal as a coupler and that would be heavy.

Check the intake pipe hood outside as debris gets sucked in along with spider webs and fluff etc. It should have a screen there. Check the exhaust hood too.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it running at all? You can tell by opening the access door and holding the safety switch down. There was a safety recall issue a few years ago on my older unit but I can't remember the problem. They mailed me a an adapter for the power cord but again, I don't know the problem. Cleaning the core, filters and intake grills may help - I do mine 2x a year. Also, the upper (outside air?) squirrel cage can get quite dirty and the dirt packs on the vanes. It's a bugger to clean without disassembling the whole thing but I can get it at it with an old toothbrush and vacuum. I did it because the unit developed a noticeable vibration (it's right under where I sit in my recliner and watch TV and surf diy sites). Finally, if it's anything like mine, there are 2 contact screws on the outside of the unit for the low voltage external control cable.


----------

